# Inkscape und Digitaldruck



## jonesd (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ein paar Fragen zu Inkscape:

Ich möchte ein Bild (sw) im individuellen Format im Copyshop drucken lassen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Abmessungen des Bildes individuell zu bestimmen?
(Wie zB. bei PS, wo man wenn man ein neues Dokument öffnet Hohe und Breite in cm einstellen kann.)

Wie kriege ich das Bild in ein Dateiformat gespeichert, mit dem der Copyshop klarkommt?

Habe schon versucht von Inkscape als .png zu exportieren, dann in PS als tif zu speichern. Die Qualität eines Testdrucks (mit meinem Drucker) war aber schlecht)

Ich komme mit Inkscape sonst gut klar, muß ich wegen og. Dinge auf Corel umsteigen, oder gibts da eine bessere Lösung?

Danke und Gruß, jonesd


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				jonesd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe schon versucht von Inkscape als .png zu exportieren, dann in PS als tif zu speichern. Die Qualität eines Testdrucks (mit meinem Drucker) war aber schlecht)


Das ist klar, denn das *.png-Format ist überhaupt nicht für den Druck geeignet,
da es u.a. für die Darstellung im Web benutzt wird und somit stark komprimiert ist.
Welche Exportmöglichkeiten stehen Dir denn noch zur Verfügung?

Gruß


----------



## jonesd (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich kann in Inkscape speichern als svg, svgz, ps, eps, pov, oder tex und exportieren nur als png.
Gibt es evtl. ein kleines Hilfsprogramm, das Dateien konvertiert, oder so?

Danke und Gruß, jonesd


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

Also mit *.eps und *.ps kann Photoshop was anfangen.
Ich denke, wenn Du in Inkscape die Datei in o.g. Format speicherst, 
müßtest Du in Photoshop und der späteren Verarbeitung keine Probleme bekommen.

btw: Dein Copyshop kann dann sicher auch mit *.eps-Dateien umgehen können.


----------



## jonesd (14. Januar 2006)

Mit eps, ps in Photoshop...
Habs gerade ausprobiert- es klappt!
Die Druckqualität hat allerdings im Vergleich zum Ausdruck als svg in Inkscape trotzdem gelitten. Ziemlich treppige Linien und komischerweise sind Kreise gefüllt, die bei Inkscape, als svg ungefüllt ausgegeben werden?

Danke und Gruß, jonesd


----------

